
My Plan as the New CEO of Yahoo: Video, Social and Mobile - ssclafani
http://www.launch.is/blog/my-plan-as-the-new-ceo-of-yahoo-video-social-and-mobile.html
======
pedalpete
My initial feeling from the title is that they've just taken a few buzz words
and said "that's what we should do".

Reading the article confirms that feeling. Video, Social and Mobile are not
goals, and Yahoo needs a goal.

Facebook's goal isn't 'social', it's to keep people connected (or something
like that).

The goal of YouTube is to 'share videos', and if you look at what YouTube
actually does well, it is that.

Google of course organizes the worlds information.

Could Yahoo! keep people informed? Entertain people with knowledge?

Just saying "we're a content/marketing/media/something" is where Bartz failed.
As has been said many times before, people don't know what Yahoo! is trying to
do or be. Video, Social and Mobile doesn't really help either.

Yahoo! needs to find it's purpose. If you don't have a reason for being, you
shouldn't be in business.

------
dotcoma
>Yahoo Sports, Yahoo News, Yahoo Tech, Yahoo Women, Yahoo Kids, Yahoo Travel
and Yahoo Seniors should be video-based, social and mobile content hubs.

Which is to say that Yahoo! should become a content hub.

Agreed.

What I doubt they can do, instead, is steal the #1 spot in neither Video
(YouTube), Social (Facebook) or Mobile (probably Facebook).

------
dmk23
The best quote from the article:

"This is what boards need to learn: top slot = product person, second slot =
operations person. Not the other way around."

